# CFD courses



## shane1987 (20 October 2010)

Hi, 

I am new to CFD trading. I have a reasonable knowledge of CFDs(i.e: what a CFD is, risks involved etc etc.). 

I would like to learn about short term CFD trading strategies. Can anyone recommend any courses that that would be useful for my purposes? Or would I be better off spending the money on relevant books instead? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MACD (20 October 2010)

Take $100 and buy a few CFD's.  This is the best way to learn.  Trade a few and get the hang of it.  If you loose, then that is part of your tuition and learning experience.

I do not believe a course will teach you  a lot more.  You need to trade live funds to learn about yourself, your discipline and money management.

Give it a go.  You may even make a few dollars in the process.


----------



## skc (20 October 2010)

shane1987 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to CFD trading. I have a reasonable knowledge of CFDs(i.e: what a CFD is, risks involved etc etc.).
> 
> ...




I think you want to learn about trading strategies in general, rather than CFD trading strategy?

Apart from leverage and interest charges, there isn't that much more to CFDs than other instruments.


----------



## shane1987 (20 October 2010)

skc said:


> I think you want to learn about trading strategies in general, rather than CFD trading strategy?
> 
> Apart from leverage and interest charges, there isn't that much more to CFDs than other instruments.




Would you be able to recommend any books that will teach me such strategies?


----------



## skc (20 October 2010)

shane1987 said:


> Would you be able to recommend any books that will teach me such strategies?




There are many many threads on this forum. Just search the word Book. And buy them from the forum shop to suuport the forum.


----------



## Steve Arthur (7 November 2010)

Books are the way to go, at least they were for me.

If your new to trading, start with a couple of the classics;

_How I made 2 million in the stock market_- Nicolas Darvas

_Reminiscences of a stock operator _by Edwin LefÃ¨vre

Don't worry to much about strategy to start with, get to know how the market works first and you'll be head and shoulders above the rest.

You'll learn more from books, for a fraction of the cost, than you will from a course.


----------



## OllieG (12 November 2010)

How I made 2 million dollars by Darvas is a bit of a crap book though isn't it? It is about a stage performer who used Darvas boxes to make money. Sure, the story is great, but as a learning tool - not very good. It is too old and definitely doesn't have the required modern edge of today's market to be of any use...

I would just read any technical analysis book, then buy metastock and try learning the manual! That's a good start!.


----------



## pavilion103 (15 December 2010)

Some of my favourites are:

Trade Your Way to Financial Freedom - Van K Tharp
The Universal Principles of Successful Trading - Brent Penfold

They are good for developing a system and getting your head around some concepts. Also good to read any good technical analysis books. 

Also I thought the Catherine Davey book where she records her trading journal over a period of a few months gave quite a good insight into the day to day operations and thoughts of a trader.


----------



## young-gun (1 July 2012)

Would just like to get some opinions on CFD courses. I would like to substantially further my knowledge on the ins and outs on cfd's, but feel just reading articles online is limiting my ability to do so. Has anyone taken a classroom type course on cfd's? or any type of course on them for that matter? Some may think it isn't necessary, but when dealing with leveraged products I would like to know absolutely everything.

Can anyone recommend one, or has anyone any feedback or heard of experiences? Or perhaps it really is a waste of time?

Cheers
Nick

PS just found another thread on this sorry, it's a couple of years old though, no harm in hearing some more recent ideas.


----------

